# The Twilight of Celebrity Chefs



## Rocklobster (Aug 15, 2018)

Not sure if you are into reddit, but here is a link of people talking about cooking at home and the changing habits and tastes of consumers that are making it difficult for celebrity type restaurants to be sustainable..I think the internet has taken away the mystery of creating high quality meals, for one..and not to mention the high cost of living has eroded disposable income..
I haven't read through the whole thread, so there may be some curse words as one could find on the interweb..

https://www.reddit.com/r/television...y_chef_having_a_name/?st=JKUKT2HP&sh=303e381a


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 15, 2018)

The linked article at the top of the post appeared in the most recent issue of Bloomberg Business Week.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 15, 2018)

Ahh. Ok. Even better. I never saw it. I was reading th reddit comments while half awake this morning


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 15, 2018)

It really doesn't surprise me.  These things tend to be fads, and for many people the big attraction is a realistic hope of actually having the name chef cooking in the kitchen, maybe even coming out to the dining room and schmoozing the patrons.  Once it's clear that this rarely, and in cases of chefs with multiple locations never happens, the end result is pretty inevitable.  

Then too, opening a restaurant is a known risk any time, but in a prime location, with prime property values, cost can be prohibitive even before the food and staff expenses are figured in.  The one mentioned in the article with rent at $108,000 per MONTH.... simply shocking.  What must they have to charge per meal to cover that cost alone?

For me, the interest even on TV waned fairly quickly once the novelty wore off.  It was better when they were cooking for us, teaching us to be better cooks.  Once they got too big, their celebrity got in the way of the food, and I think that was the start of the downward trend.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 15, 2018)

Interesting article, and this quote pretty much says it all:

*“As with every other art form, the tastes and the popularity change,”  says Shep Gordon, the agent who nurtured the careers of such celebrity  chefs as Emeril Lagasse. “The fireworks can only last so long.”*

I lost interest in the Food Network shows and hosts quite a while back, when they started becoming more of a competitive cooking network/reality show. Not to mention bringing their friends and families in to share stories more, and actually cooking less. 

I still watch some cooking shows on PBS (I think it's PBS), when I happen to see them.  No frills, just cooking. I've never been to a 'celeb' chef owned restaurant and am not surprised that many of their businesses have closed down - people lose interest and as said, their names can no longer support the astronomical cost of doing business.   

There are a lot of good cooking blogs online these days and I tend to go to a few of my faves there for ideas - although every now and then I'll remember something that Giada, for example, prepared on a show and look it up.  I didn't have any interest in going to her restaurant in Las Vegas last time I was there, though.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 15, 2018)

I've been to a few celebrity chef restaurants, and was disappointed every time by at least part of the meal. _Gordon Ramsey Fish and Chips_ in _Ceasar's Palace_ was the worst. The fish was soggy and greasy. I might have done slightly better at _Long John Silvers_.

I also agree that the _Food Network_ needs to get back to basics. _Iron Chef America_ was entertaining, but that doesn't mean all their shows should be competitions. 

The best thing that FoodTV gave the world was a sense that, "Hey, I can do that." Celebrity chefs taught people how to cook, and got them excited about cooking. Now it's all chef vs chef, where you don't really learn anything.

CD


----------



## Rascal (Aug 15, 2018)

I agree with Cheryl, don't watch much chef programmes any more, the swearing is just pathetic. I tend to find a nice dish then try to replicate it. I actually get it as good if not better. My favourite meal is butter chicken, I've only just started to try to perfect it. I giggled it and printed 3 recipes off. I've made it twice and nearly have it right, then I was watching a programme where they reckoned the secret was Campbell's tomato soup. So I'm getting all sorts of information and putting it together for my own benefit.

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Aug 15, 2018)

I miss Anthony Bourdain a lot, his series were great. I noticed since he died they have another guy they are promoting. I won't be watching. Something called diners and dives ??

Russ


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 15, 2018)

Rascal said:


> I miss Anthony Bourdain a lot, his series were great. I noticed since he died they have another guy they are promoting. I won't be watching. Something called diners and dives ??
> 
> Russ


 That's a totally different type of show..the host, Guy Fierri is an acquired taste..either love him or hate him..I liked it at first then got tired of his bad one liners..he's not much of an actor, after all and ran out of material to make him enjoyable to watch..just my 2 cents..


As far as Bourdain goes, or went, I felt with the money they spent on those series' they could have made it a bit more exciting..it kinda fell flat for me a lot of the time..maybe another host could have done a better job..


----------



## Rascal (Aug 15, 2018)

The guy appears too over the top. As I said.... I won't be watching. My fave chef is rick stein, down to earth stuff. I see his son now makes a programme on the coat tails of his dad. I won't watch that either.

Russ


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2018)

When the Food Network had cooking shows, chefs got exposure with the general public so when they opened restaurants, there was a ready-made clientele. Now the number of chefs you see is much less so there's not natural exposure.

I'm one of the minority who didn't care for Bourdain. His personality rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 15, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> That's a totally different type of show..the host, Guy Fierri is an acquired taste..either love him or hate him..I liked it at first then got tired of his bad one liners..he's not much of an actor, after all and ran out of material to make him enjoyable to watch..just my 2 cents..



_Diners, Drive-ins and Dives_ has definitely "jumped the shark." And, I've been to a couple of places he featured, and they weren't that good. Besides, his Camaro SS is a fake SS.  

CD


----------



## Rascal (Aug 15, 2018)

I've travelled a lot so I like to relate to some of the places Anthony goes to. I know he rubs people the wrong way, perhaps that reflects my personality as well,lol. I also like learning about countries and traditions. Bourdain fits perfect for me. To each his own I guess. 

Russ


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 15, 2018)

Rascal said:


> I've travelled a lot so I like to relate to some of the places Anthony goes to. I know he rubs people the wrong way, perhaps that reflects my personality as well,lol. I also like learning about countries and traditions. Bourdain fits perfect for me. To each his own I guess.
> 
> Russ


He doesn't rub me the wrong way..I just find him a bit boring, I guess..maybe our sense of humor didn't jive..seemed like a good bloke..


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 15, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> For me, the interest even on TV waned fairly quickly once the novelty wore off.  It was better when they were cooking for us, teaching us to be better cooks.  Once they got too big, their celebrity got in the way of the food, and I think that was the start of the downward trend.



I feel the same.  At first I was hooked.  Watched the shows, went to the food shows, saw the live demo's, did the book signings...  It was fun, bun then it became reality TV focusing more on competition and less on learning.  It was amusing at first, but as the informative shows started to dwindle, so did my interest.

I like the simple, no frills PBS shows.  Always liked them and still do.  Just show me what your making, introduce me to a few new ingredients, cuisines and techniques, and Im happy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 15, 2018)

PBS, *larry*, is what I like calling cheap poor man's cable.  We haven't had cable since about 1988, and have never done the dish, etc thing, either. Besides the low-key chefs on PBS (Sara Moulton, et al), I think my favorite food program is Globe Trekker - especially when the episode is hosted by Bobby Chinn. Globe Trekker is highly concentrated on the travel theme, but when Chinn hosts the episode you know you're in for some good eats - or at least interesting food.


*Roch*, I'm going to guess that once the TV chefs crossed over from teaching to theatre, people lost interest. Just looking at Guy gives me indigestion. As far as restaurants run by them, I bet a chef has a lot more luck if he's known for his food and has an established restaurant even before he's shown his face on TV. Not like I eat at celebrity chef restaurants - the only one I've been to is Michael Symon's burger joint, B-Spot. Good food, decent prices, and enough quirky items (like hot from the fryer pork cracklin's and formerly house-made pickle bar selections) to keep people coming back. One of these days when we're back in OH, we'll finally make it to Mabel's, Symon's "Cleveland BBQ" restaurant. A friend of mine back home has been there at least two or three times and has raved about the food each time. Gotta make it this next trip in...

Oh, speaking of "trip"...how is your ankle tonight? I hope it's a little less sore.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 15, 2018)

Ankle is getting better, thanks..


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

CG, I have no burning desire to go to Cleveland (unless I have tickets to watch my Steelers do a beat down on the Browns). 

However, I admire Michael Symon, and his dedication to his hometown. If I do go to Cleveland someday, I'd definitely try one of his restaurants. 

He has a passion for cooking, and laughs a lot. I like that. 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Aug 16, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> He doesn't rub me the wrong way..I just find him a bit boring, I guess..maybe our sense of humor didn't jive..seemed like a good bloke..



A very complicated and obviously troubled soul. My daughter actually got me watching him. She's a very good cook as well. Btw I'm told I have a great sense of humour. 

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 16, 2018)

*CD*, if we were living in the CLE right now, you could visit and we'd all go down to Mabel's. Then, after we recovered, we could wobble over to Pitt to eat at Primanti's. But then we'd have to try Panini's back in Cleveland.

On second thought, forget it. I think I just gained five pounds thinking about that food crawl. 

(PS - You're going to have to go to the football game yourself. I swore off pro ball when our son started playing football in high school.)


----------



## CraigC (Aug 16, 2018)

I watch triple "D", not because of Guy, but to get some fresh ideas. I do miss the shows where the whole show was devoted to teaching and learned a lot from them. I hate Chopped. I love watching the shows on PBS and Create. Learned a lot from Rick Bayless.

Don't know how many of you have heard of Michelle Bernstein, but she has a local show on PBS, called "Check Please". Three guests recommend their favorite restaurants in the Dade/Broward/Palm Beach county areas. Then each one goes to the others recommended places and critique them on the show. We've learned about many places we had never heard of. Its great!


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 16, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> I feel the same.  At first I was hooked.  Watched the shows, went to the food shows, saw the live demo's, did the book signings...  It was fun, bun then it became reality TV focusing more on competition and less on learning.  It was amusing at first, but as the informative shows started to dwindle, so did my interest.
> 
> *I like the simple, no frills PBS shows.  Always liked them and still do.  Just show me what your making, introduce me to a few new ingredients, cuisines and techniques, and Im happy.*


 Nailed it...   



Ross


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 16, 2018)

I've walked by many 'celebrity chef's ' restaurants, but never actually ate in any of them.  Most dont serve anything that Ill eat, and if they do, its likely not worth the money to get the token vegetarian item they have to have on the menu to appeal to everyone.   

I have tasted some of their foods at cooking demos, and it was good, but no better or worse than anything I've eaten elsewhere.

One of the Food Network shows that started to put me off was that show where they are looking for the "Next Food Network Star".   It's a reality show where they compete to get their own television show on the food network.  It wasn't the contestants that annoyed me, but the judges.  They were focussed too much on the persons personality, story telling, appearance and other  celebrity qualities, and less on their actual cooking ability.   I guess for entertainment and ratings purposes, I get it.  But for the person who is just interested in learning something, it fell short.  At that point I viewed the rest of their shows differently, and watching how it was more celebrity - ratings based than quality cooking and education.  Sure, I get it, need ratings to get the sponsors to pay the bills,  but its not what Im interested in.

I remember one of the early winners got a show which basically focussed on making a meal for like $10 ( I dont remember exactly, but something like this).   What annoyed me, is she would talk about how her family just got back from Europe and all these exotic places ( nothing wrong with that), and then she would go on about making a cheap meal, often using ingredients that everyone should have on hand in their fridge , which were often expensive ingredients and would clearly run up the price if included in the cost of the meal.  Just wasn't realistic or accurate ( and the recipes weren't that great either).

I remember back in the day when I was a student and limited myself to $3 a meal.   I had no income, and my wife made like $6 or $7 an hour.  Trust me, I knew how to make a cheap meal, and where to shop to get the best value for my money.   I also wasn't flying back and forth to Europe, nor did I have expensive ingredients in my fridge or pantry.   Whats great is, it forced me to be creative, and to this day, I still make some of the things I made when I was broke ( sure with a some extras I couldn't afford back in the day, but my limitations and creativity were able to produce some decent meals).


----------



## GA Home Cook (Aug 16, 2018)

Very few "shows" I care about either.  I remember the day when we moved over to cable and I wanted to make sure Food Network was on the list.  Only thing I care about now is Ina Garten, who to me, truly teaches things.  Cooks Country and ATK are still my favorite.  Although I do miss the some what "odd" Chris.  Oh yeah and some of the old reruns of Alton Brown.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 16, 2018)

So much of the "celebrity" chefs' restaurants is about "Ooh, look at me!" rather than "Here is food which has been lovingly prepared so that the customer will enjoy his/her evening in my restaurant". I agree that "meat and two veg" every time you go out to eat is boring but I'm afraid I've got bored with gimmick-y food. There are many restaurants in the nearest city to me where the various chefs seem to be involved in a completion with each other to put the weirdest dish on the menu and charge the most ridiculous price and you're served by scruffy, ill-mannered oik who knows 
little or nothing about what they are putting in front of you or about customer service.

And these restaurants don't last - read the bankruptcy reports for fashionable restaurants in your area! Yet Simpsons-in-the Strand in London (I used to be taken there when I had a "well-heeled" boyfriend!) is booked up for weeks in advance and has been going for nearly 200 years on precisely what the trendy chefs are trying to persuade us is old-fashioned food that no-one is interested in eating - and the waiters are knowledgeable and polite without being servile!

And you don't need to pay Simpson's prices. If you come to England you can do a lot worse than eat in a country pub which has a good reputation for its food.

Perhaps I'm biased in that I come from a family background of people involved in all areas of the food business - from the field to the plate, so to speak. Including a cousin who trained as a chef in the Royal Navy and was responsible for a banquet where the guest of honour was George Bush Snr. (no brussels sprouts on _that_ menu)


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 16, 2018)

GA Home Cook said:


> Very few "shows" I care about either. I remember the day when we moved over to cable and I wanted to make sure Food Network was on the list. Only thing I care about now is Ina Garten, who to me, truly teaches things. Cooks Country and ATK are still my favorite. Although I do miss the some what "odd" Chris. Oh yeah and some of the old reruns of Alton Brown.


I'm with you on Ina Garten. I've learned a from her, too.

"Triple D" has a sort of horrid fascination. The discussion with the chefs is interesting but when the customers are eating platefuls of cholesterol-laden food I can't help waiting for one of them to collapse with a heart attack.

We don't get the others that you mention but on your recommendation I'll look out for them.


----------



## Addie (Aug 16, 2018)

*I like the simple, no frills PBS shows.*

Me too. They tell you how and the why of each step they take. I have been watching PBS since Julia started the whole interest in cooking good meals for your family. And since they took Kimball off ATK and Cooks Country I think the show is so much better. Unfortunately, they are still hanging on to some of the old stuff. But with a few more quirks and changes, it will still be a better show than when he was in charge. He was really upset when they incorporated and voted him out. But he put up a good fight. If you look at one of  your back issues you will find the letter he wrote to the viewers regarding the changes that were coming to both shows. And he was not to be part of either one. But as a consolation, they gave him Milk Street. I simply cannot get my head wrapped around that show. He still is the same ole Chris Kimball. Following the same manner that he used on the other shows. At least, Julia learned and changed for the better the longer whe was on the air. 

Also, is it my imagination, or are they filming more episodes of each show than they were before? And they are making available the recipes more available to the public for a longer time before you had to pay for them. 

Yeah, bit change in both shows, and I for one like it. Wake up Chris, before you find yourself without a show at all.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 16, 2018)

Re _Food Network Star_, it was kind of a fun show when it first started, because they actually gave the winners their own show, a few of which lasted for more than a week or two. And it was fun to root for your favorite, and dish (no pun intended) the ones you hated. I still look up some of Aarti deSequiera’s recipes on line, even though her show only made it one or two seasons. Indian food made simple for those of with neither the time nor money to buy esoteric Indian spices we’ll probably use only once. Some really good Indian “fusion,” too.

I watch Fox’s _Master Chef_, but like everyone’s already mentioned, it’s become more about the celebrity judges than the contestants, and both Ramsey and Bastianich don’t instruct as much as they insult and debase.

I still like Alton Brown’s _Good Eats._ It usually focuses on one ingredient or one dish, and Brown talks about food science a lot. But he’s so pedantic, and such a bad actor (and writer, if he’s the one writing the show) that sometimes I just need to change the channel.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2018)

The only celebrity chef restaurants I've been to are Vivian Howard's The Chef and the Farmer and The Boiler Room Oyster Bar in Kinston, NC. She might be a bit of a different case because her show - A Chef's Life - is on PBS. We love it and have been to the restaurants three times. The food and service are consistently excellent - fun twists on familiar foods. The Southern Mule cocktail with jalapeño simple syrup and a sprig of rosemary was amazing  Her cookbook won a James Beard award when it came out. 

I haven't seen her there, but I have talked to her husband - who manages the front of the house - and the farmer she features on the show. We might go back again this fall.

Do none of y'all have DVD recording?  The afternoon and evening shows on the Food Network are mostly competitions, but there are still several cooking type shows on. The Pioneer Woman, Trisha Yearwood, Guy Fieri's Ranch Kitchen, Giada's series in Italy and another on entertaining, Farmhouse Rules, Barefoot Contessa, Southern at Heart, Valerie's Home Cooking. I record a few of them.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Perhaps I'm biased in that I come from a family background of people involved in all areas of the food business - from the field to the plate, so to speak. Including a cousin who trained as a chef in the Royal Navy and was responsible for a banquet where the guest of honour was George Bush Snr. *(no brussels sprouts on that menu*)



Actually, he was famous for talking bad about broccoli, but I doubt he liked Brussels sprouts, either. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> *Do none of y'all have DVD recording?*  The afternoon and evening shows on the Food Network are mostly competitions, but there are still several cooking type shows on. The Pioneer Woman, Trisha Yearwood, Guy Fieri's Ranch Kitchen, Giada's series in Italy and another on entertaining, Farmhouse Rules, Barefoot Contessa, Southern at Heart, Valerie's Home Cooking. I record a few of them.



I assume you meant DVR. I don't even have cable or satellite. I have to get my very few favored TV shows online. 

BTW, for Alton Brown fans, he is planning to revive _Good Eats_ under the title, _Return of the Eats_. That's all I know. Google time. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 16, 2018)

I've eaten at Emeril's NOLA in New Orleans, Morimoto's in Philly, and one of Bobby Flay's places in Vegas, all pre-Food Network saturation. The first two were fun experiences with decent food. Bobby's hamburger was nearly inedible it was so bad, and the waiter had to be reminded to bring out the included basket of rolls that we watched everyone else but us eating.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> I've eaten at Emeril's NOLA in New Orleans, Morimoto's in Philly, and one of Bobby Flay's places in Vegas, all pre-Food Network saturation. The first two were fun experiences with decent food. Bobby's hamburger was nearly inedible it was so bad, and the waiter had to be reminded to bring out the included basket of rolls that we watched everyone else but us eating.



I went to Bobby's MESA Grill in Vegas with a friend. We had an appetizer, an entrée, and a dessert. The appy was very good, and the dessert was, too (even though I'm not a big dessert fan). The entrée was not bad, but not great, either. 

I think the problem is that many of these chefs only enter these restaurants for public appearances and book signings. If your name is on a restaurant, you need to be their on a regular basis to make sure the food and service are up to the highest standards. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I assume you meant DVR. I don't even have cable or satellite. I have to get my very few favored TV shows online.
> 
> BTW, for Alton Brown fans, he is planning to revive _Good Eats_ under the title, _Return of the Eats_. That's all I know. Google time.
> 
> CD


Yes, I meant DVR, thanks.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

One competition show that I like, as a format, but is seriously flawed in its execution, is _Beat Bobby Flay_. 

You get to see some creative cooking, but in the end, the Judges clearly know which dish Bobby made. Bobby and the competitor are right in front of the judges, so they can see Bobby's facial reactions to critiques of his food.  Many of them probably feel it is in their best interest to give him the win. 

But, reality TV is not reality, whether it is cooking or cars. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2018)

There are a lot of good cooking videos on YouTube. Many of you already know about Chef John. 

This guy, Brad Leone, is fantastic. He knows his stuff, and is really funny. Here are a couple of samples. _Bon Appetit_ channel on YouTube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snxb_PSe3Ps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adnaPmVSkqE

CD


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 17, 2018)

​


caseydog said:


> Actually, he was famous for talking bad about broccoli, but I doubt he liked Brussels sprouts, either.
> 
> CD



Reagan is the one I remember who would not allow broccoli to be served in the White House.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2018)

I remember the elder Bush as the president who notoriously hated broccoli.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I remember the elder Bush as the president who notoriously hated broccoli.



What I remember is President Bush, the elder, stating that "now I am a grown man and I don't have to eat broccoli if I don't want to. And I DON'T WANT TO EAT IT EVER AGAIN. No matter what my mother says.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I remember the elder Bush as the president who notoriously hated broccoli.



Yes, you are right, it was the elder Bush. It stirred up way more commentary than it should have. We all have foods we don't like. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2018)

Interesting article, though I admit I didn't read many of the comments made on Reddit.
I also found it interesting that a number of these "Celebrity Chefs" did not have any thing to say...

DH and I have only been to ONE of these types of eating establishments:
our very first time in Las Vegas.  My husband surprised me; took me to the Mandalay Bay Hotel and we stayed in a beautiful suite!
Downstairs was Wolfgang Puck's Lupo, Italian food, I thought great, DH would like this... it was _horrible!_
We did not finish our food, just asked for it to be boxed up, walked out into the casino area and DUMPED IT!!! 
This was back in 2008 and we swore that we'd never go to another Celebrity Chef restaurant again.  
Not too difficult, since we live with cowboys now.
There are herds of these swanky-chef owned-restaurants in Hawaii, but we still like our local Mom&Pop joints.

Oh yeah, and I cook (and shop for it, prep everything, clean it up...)so that helps.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Interesting article, though I admit I didn't read many of the comments made on Reddit.
> I also found it interesting that a number of these "Celebrity Chefs" did not have any thing to say...
> 
> DH and I have only been to ONE of these types of eating establishments:
> ...



I have never been to a Wolfgang Puck restaurant. He is clearly passionate about food, but that is no guarantee that his restaurants will be good, especially in Vegas. That city is all about taking money out of tourist's pockets. 

Close to me there is a restaurant started by Kent Rathbun, who beat Bobby Flay on an episode of Iron Chef America. I took my parents there for dinner, and it was outstanding. I also went to a MINI event catered by Kent Rathbun, and I expected crappy appetizers, but was blown away by the food. Everything was good. They had this fish-and-chips in a paper cone that was perfect. It was food served at a car dealership, and it was all done amazingly well. 

Kent Rathbun at home with his family...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iPuXn8mwAI

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2018)

Maybe 10-12 years ago we went to Emeril's restaurant at Universal City in Florida. It was very good. Adults and children alike enjoyed their meals. Granted, one person was grossed out by a bigger piece of oyster mushroom in her dish...

A couple of years ago, there was a Bobby's (Flay) Burger Palace in a nearby mall so we ate there a couple of times when it was convenient to our travels. It was a no frills burger joint and the burgers were perfectly cooked and tasty. Fries were very good. So now it's gone.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 17, 2018)

I enjoyed the Brad clips, I'll watch more in future, sauerkraut was a great vid, I'll have a go sometime. Easier than I thought. One of the flashest places I've had breakfast at was raffles in Singapore. Flash as. Great brekky.

Russ


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2018)

Rascal said:


> I enjoyed the Brad clips, I'll watch more in future, sauerkraut was a great vid, I'll have a go sometime. Easier than I thought. One of the flashest places I've had breakfast at was raffles in Singapore. Flash as. Great brekky.
> 
> Russ



The thing that Brad Leone does that I think is great, is that he shows that cooking doesn't have to be some serious, anxiety inducing thing. It can be fun, once you know the basics. 

I think a lot of people don't cook because they are intimidated by cooking. I cook as a way to relieve stress. If I had a FoodTV show of my own, my mission would be to make cooking fun. I would want to show people how to buy good ingredients, and enjoy cooking good food. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2018)

caseydog said:


> The thing that Brad Leone does that I think is great, is that he shows that cooking doesn't have to be some serious, anxiety inducing thing. It can be fun, once you know the basics.
> 
> I think a lot of people don't cook because they are intimidated by cooking. I cook as a way to relieve stress. *If I had a FoodTV show of my own, my mission would be* to make cooking fun. I would want to show people how to buy good ingredients, and enjoy cooking good food.
> 
> CD



*Casey*, now there's an interesting thread topic!!
Could you get the ball rolling?
I'd love to chime in on that


----------



## Rascal (Aug 17, 2018)

caseydog said:


> The thing that Brad Leone does that I think is great, is that he shows that cooking doesn't have to be some serious, anxiety inducing thing. It can be fun, once you know the basics.
> 
> I think a lot of people don't cook because they are intimidated by cooking. I cook as a way to relieve stress. If I had a FoodTV show of my own, my mission would be to make cooking fun. I would want to show people how to buy good ingredients, and enjoy cooking good food.
> 
> CD


 
Ive bookmarked him for later thanks cd. I enjoyed him. I too cook to relax and destress. I'm very lucky my daughter is a very good cook, we cook together at times. If I had a food show, it would be entertaining. I tell a good story. Random things happen to me.

Russ


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Casey*, now there's an interesting thread topic!!
> Could you get the ball rolling?
> I'd love to chime in on that



Do we really need a new thread on this topic? 

We have a great opportunity on this forum to share the fun and satisfaction of cooking with people who are just dipping their feet in the water. 

I get deep satisfaction out of showing friends and family who thought they couldn't cook how to cook something, and how easy it is. 

I would love to see a lot more "I can't cook" people join the forum. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Ive bookmarked him for later thanks cd. I enjoyed him. I too cook to relax and destress. *I'm very lucky my daughter is a very good cook, we cook together at times*. If I had a food show, it would be entertaining. I tell a good story. Random things happen to me.
> 
> Russ



That sounds wonderful! Cooking with your kids can be an amazing bonding experience. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 17, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Do we really need a new thread on this topic?
> 
> We have a great opportunity on this forum to share the fun and satisfaction of cooking with people who are just dipping their feet in the water.
> 
> ...


 I thought a good show would be how to cook decent meals with one old pan, one pot and maybe a cheap roasting pan..which is what a lot of people own..it can be intimidating for beginners watching these cooks use top quality cook ware sponsored by the big companies. Makes them feel they can't achieve good results unless they have expensive gear. Let's get somebody in there with only a cookie sheet, a half melted spatula and a roll of dollar store tin foil..oh, and don't forget the scratched up non-stick frying pan with a wobbly handle..


I've cooked many a meal with stuff like that


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I thought a good show would be how to cook decent meals with one old pan, one pot and maybe a cheap roasting pan..which is what a lot of people own..it can be intimidating for beginners watching these cooks use top quality cook ware sponsored by the big companies. Makes them feel they can't achieve good results unless they have expensive gear. Let's get somebody in there with only a cookie sheet, a half melted spatula and a roll of dollar store tin foil..oh, and don't forget the scratched up non-stick frying pan with a wobbly handle.



I'm not sure I would go that far with it, but I like the concept. 

Some of my friends and I cooked some pretty good meals back in college with crappy cookware and cheap ingredients from the local _Piggly Wiggly_ (AKA, the Pig). 

Then, we drank beer and jammed in the garage of the rent house... well, until 10PM, when we were well informed by the Denton Police Department that we had to stop. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 18, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Close to me there is a restaurant started by Kent Rathbun, who beat Bobby Flay on an episode of Iron Chef America. I took my parents there for dinner, and it was outstanding. I also went to a MINI event catered by Kent Rathbun, and I expected crappy appetizers, but was blown away by the food. Everything was good. They had this fish-and-chips in a paper cone that was perfect. It was food served at a car dealership, and it was all done amazingly well.
> 
> Kent Rathbun at home with his family...
> 
> ...




Thank you for this... Interesting guy.. Even pros enjoy simplicity..  


Ross


----------

